# BOTTLE BABY



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 22, 2014)

My father-in-law had a round of bad luck last night.  Here is was in the negatives.  had 5 ewes lamb to a total of 12 babies.  this little guy is from a new mother who cleaned him well but he is so small, he is one of twins and weighs about 4 pounds.  he had a ewe have triplets and never let any milk down.  those trips are actually on this ones mother and she is doing great with them.  his twin died.  he had another ewe have trips.  two are alive and healthy, one was still in the sack and was about a 1/3 of the size of the other lambs.  luckily all the others did well.  he had a long night though and some how my wife talked him in to use having the bottle lamb (easier for him0 and he agreed.  he eats well but is small.  he did have some colostrum but he is on milk replacer now. any suggestions on extra care would be great.  thank God our ewes aren't do for another 4 weeks!!!  the bottom picture is of him in front of my 2 yo's push toys if that gives you any idea of his size.  he is a Suffolk cross.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 22, 2014)

Just make sure you follow the instructions for the lamb replacer!!! If they are not followed exactly, the poor little guy may get digestive issues, constapation, diahrrea, or off of his feed!!  
Good luck!!  Have fun, they are soooo cute, but a lot of work!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 22, 2014)

my  wife just called to tell me his name is Wizzer.  He peed on our oldest daughter.  He has had regular bowel movements so far so we'll hope for the best.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 22, 2014)

We feed our lambs 3-4 times a day. Early in the morning, around 3-4 o'clock, and around 9 o'clock...It worked well for us since we had to attend school. My dad occasionally came home and fed at noon. 

Unless you have other lambs out side I would keep him inside till it's a little warmer or he is a little bigger. 

I keep flavorless electrolites, plain yogurt, and peptobismol  on had during lambing season.  If he comes down with scours, which they are prone to do when just starting on a bottle.  Electrolites help keep them hydrated, peptobismol soothes their tummies, and the plain yogurt gives them probiotics to kickstart their guts.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is our only lamb, at least for the next 4 weeks!  so he is a house lamb, then hopefully a garage lamb! lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2014)

I  the second pic!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks @Southern by choice. I wish I had the one with him cuddled up to my daughter's stuffed caterpillar.


----------



## HeatherL (Jan 23, 2014)

The babies in my avatar were all bottle babies from last year.  We fed 3-4 times during the day and did not feed at night.  The hardest part is not letting them make you believe they need more milk.  They will act like they are still hungry but giving them too much at a time will make them ill.  We fed ours warm milk and others say to feed it room temp so they are less likely to overeat.

Have fun!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 25, 2014)

He is doing good.  My wife has got him up to six ounces.  We have been keeping the formula a little weak to prevent diarrhea but he seems to be doing really well.  He'll latch on to the bottle very well when he is hungry and I swear he is growing!!


----------



## barrelracer (Jan 28, 2014)

bloonskiller911 said:


> View attachment 1085 View attachment 1086
> My father-in-law had a round of bad luck last night.  Here is was in the negatives.  had 5 ewes lamb to a total of 12 babies.  this little guy is from a new mother who cleaned him well but he is so small, he is one of twins and weighs about 4 pounds.  he had a ewe have triplets and never let any milk down.  those trips are actually on this ones mother and she is doing great with them.  his twin died.  he had another ewe have trips.  two are alive and healthy, one was still in the sack and was about a 1/3 of the size of the other lambs.  luckily all the others did well.  he had a long night though and some how my wife talked him in to use having the bottle lamb (easier for him0 and he agreed.  he eats well but is small.  he did have some colostrum but he is on milk replacer now. any suggestions on extra care would be great.  thank God our ewes aren't do for another 4 weeks!!!  the bottom picture is of him in front of my 2 yo's push toys if that gives you any idea of his size.  he is a Suffolk cross.






Do you have any bottle lambs for sale looking for few to raise.let me know thanks





bloonskiller911 said:


> View attachment 1085 View attachment 1086
> My father-in-law had a round of bad luck last night.  Here is was in the negatives.  had 5 ewes lamb to a total of 12 babies.  this little guy is from a new mother who cleaned him well but he is so small, he is one of twins and weighs about 4 pounds.  he had a ewe have triplets and never let any milk down.  those trips are actually on this ones mother and she is doing great with them.  his twin died.  he had another ewe have trips.  two are alive and healthy, one was still in the sack and was about a 1/3 of the size of the other lambs.  luckily all the others did well.  he had a long night though and some how my wife talked him in to use having the bottle lamb (easier for him0 and he agreed.  he eats well but is small.  he did have some colostrum but he is on milk replacer now. any suggestions on extra care would be great.  thank God our ewes aren't do for another 4 weeks!!!  the bottom picture is of him in front of my 2 yo's push toys if that gives you any idea of his size.  he is a Suffolk cross.




Do u have any bottle lambs for sale looking for a couple to raise thanks.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh how cute...I am in love for sure!!!!  Here we always have colostrum replacer powder just in case and after that's no longer needed go to the whole cow milk is our plan...so far have not had a bottle baby lamb...and don't wish for any problems....BUT...I would happily take a bottle baby in the house...how far away are you from northeast Mississippi?  If you have more bottle babies...I'm available!  I'd fashion some kind of diaper and just totally enjoy a house baby!!!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 29, 2014)

@barrelracer  We do not have any other lambs.  due to the losses all except our little bottle baby were able to grafted to other ewes. @bonbean01 he is adorable, and in love with my littlest girl.  probably because she is infatuated by him!! I'm a little ways away from you bonbean01!! lol they do tug at your heart though.


----------

